# Resorts near Niagara Falls?



## bonniedwan (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any timeshare resorts near Niagara Falls, Canada?  

Thanks,
Bonnie L. Johnston


----------



## WINSLOW (Mar 13, 2008)

Although it's not a timeshare  II has getaways at Marriott Niagara Falls Fallview hotel on the falls for o and 1 bedroom  from March til December.  II code MFF


----------



## neash (Mar 13, 2008)

WINSLOW said:


> Although it's not a timeshare  II has getaways at Marriott Niagara Falls Fallview hotel on the falls for o and 1 bedroom  from March til December.  II code MFF



I do not have an II membership, but would be interested to know what the getaway price for the hotel is. I have booked a couple rooms in July for us and would like to compare. Could you please check the prices of these getaways for me?

Thanks


----------



## bonniedwan (Mar 13, 2008)

Winslow, 

Thanks for the information, unfortunately it is more than I am looking at spending, as I would only be going for a long weekend. Not a bad rate for an entire week at a Marriott fallsview though!


Neash, 

Just checked the prices for a getaway in July. Studio is around $1,500, and 1 bedroom about $1,600. That is for a weeks stay......Good Luck!


----------



## WINSLOW (Mar 13, 2008)

The prices as of today is

674.00   0 bedrooms 2 people
704.00   1 bedroom  4 people
from Mar - May 17 and Oct 18 on

1494.00  0 bedrooms
1604.00  1 bedroom  from May 17 - Oct 18

this is gold member prices, regular II is $25.00/week more


----------



## neash (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for checking BonnieDawn.
I too am booking just for the weekend , so this does not work for me either, but the price is good.
Wonder if this price is for River view rooms or falls view rooms. When we tried to book this hotel with reward points, they wouldn't give us falls view rooms.


----------



## WINSLOW (Mar 13, 2008)

neash said:


> Thanks for checking BonnieDawn.
> I too am booking just for the weekend , so this does not work for me either, but the price is good.
> Wonder if this price is for River view rooms or falls view rooms. When we tried to book this hotel with reward points, they wouldn't give us falls view rooms.


Hi  again,
You had me curious abouth the view.  We are going July 26-Aug 2 that I booked thru II, so I called the resort and reservations said that these are fallsview, so thats good
thanks


----------



## neash (Mar 13, 2008)

WINSLOW said:


> Hi  again,
> You had me curious abouth the view.  We are going July 26-Aug 2 that I booked thru II, so I called the resort and reservations said that these are fallsview, so thats good
> thanks



In that case these rates are definitely very good.  Enjoy your stay.
When are you going? If you are going before July, please post a review ao I Know what to expect when we go there. 

Thanks


----------



## penguin (Mar 17, 2008)

*Resonding to Timeshares near Niagara Falls*

I'm out Buffalo way, just 30 minutes from Niagara Falls, on the U.S. side, of course.  Closest timeshare i know of could be Deerhurst Resort, about 90 miles north of Toronto.  That would be about 3 hours from Niagara Falls, so probably does not work.


----------



## penguin (Mar 17, 2008)

*Resonding to Timeshares near Niagara Falls*

I'm out Buffalo way, just 30 minutes from Niagara Falls, on the U.S. side, of course.  Closest timeshare i know of could be Deerhurst Resort, about 90 miles north of Toronto.  That would be about 3 hours from Niagara Falls, so probably does not work.  The Deerhurst is a VERY nice resort, actually where country singer Shania Twain got her start.  Very limited timershares, there, however, from what I hear.

Although, it is not a timeshare, the Niagara Fallsview Casino Resort is Very nice.  It overlooks the falls; any closer and you'd be sleeping with the fishes.  IM me privately, if interested, as I am a journalist and a link on my website is to an article on the resort.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 18, 2008)

penguin said:


> I'm out Buffalo way, just 30 minutes from Niagara Falls, on the U.S. side, of course.  Closest timeshare i know of could be Deerhurst Resort, about 90 miles north of Toronto.  That would be about 3 hours from Niagara Falls, so probably does not work.


Resorts around Collingwood are a similar distance from Niagara Falls.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 18, 2008)

There's also this one that Sylvia wrote about. Sounds absolutely awful, unfortunately. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62380


----------



## donnaval (Mar 22, 2008)

We've stayed at the Fallsview Marriott several times.  We always reserved a weekend package deal directly through the Marriott that included a room for two nights, buffet breakfasts for two mornings, and a voucher for one dinner that really didn't pay for dinner in full but almost.  We never stayed during prime summer travel time, though, so don't know if they offer those packages during summer months.  The package also included a discount booklet with coupons--they might give that to everyone.

It's a Marriott--a nice hotel.  The rooms are reasonable in size.  They have options inclding regular rooms, rooms with jacuzzis in the baths, rooms with fireplaces and jacuzzis.  The view is really very nice.  They have little vents in the walls so you can open them and hear the roar of the falls.  There are lots of restaurants in the area so you don't need to feel trapped into using their restaurant.  Some are within walking distance, including a German restaurant that a friend tells me is quite good--I'm not familiar with German food but it tasted pretty good to me!

The area is kind of congested.  We used valet parking.  They offered a shuttle to the casinos.

There are a lot of hotels in the area.  Those with fallsviews are of course more expensive.  Right across the road from the Marriott, there's a Best Western that is WAY cheaper--but no view of course!

We stayed for the first time at that Marriott when I got my eyes lasered.  You are supposed to take a nap right after the surgery, which I did--and when I woke up for the first time in memory I could see without corrective lenses, and the first thing I saw was Niagara Falls.  :whoopie:


----------

